# Old school subwoofers?



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Were subs from the 80s hifi or pa? Im building a old school b2200 mini truck right now. My causin told me some people use to use ev subs back in the day which are pa subs.

Also were enclosures sealed or vented cause im thinking of doing 3 15s or 4 12s in the bed?


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Most subs back then were like PA subs. Big boxes & high sensativity.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

I wasn't really in it until the early 90s, and JL was the first I remember coming along that only required a smaller enclosure. Then the Kicker Solo-baric also used a small box. I had a couple of Cerwin Vegas that needed an enormous box and the JL W6s were a welcome upgrade for trunk space.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Buddy of mind had two EV 10's on a punch 75. That thing ripped.

Iirc pioneer impp, Petra's cardiac, Oz, c-v stealth were some early smallish box subs.

Maybe volcano


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Do ya know if the subs shared the same chamber or if they were divided? I was always told to have the subs divided, I see a lot people building enclosures that subs share the same chamber.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Sharing the same chamber isn't really a big deal.

Very cool that you are doing a build like this. I've often thought of doing a B2200 or an S10 ex-cab with an entire old skool system.

Car subs from the 80's seemed to be like an evolution of PA subs. They had a little longer throw, a little less sensitivity and a little deeper frequency response. But they still required big air space, although maybe not as much as a PA sub. 1 cu. ft. for an 8, 1.5 for a 10, 2 for a 12 and 2.5 or more for a 15 wasn't uncommon.


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

I was thinking of buying some old school zapco amps but there really pricy. Im installing prv audio 6.5 door woofers, mclaren audio tweeters and going active with a cadence zrs c9 amp. 

I as thinking of doing the whole bed with subs but ill be getting a z rack later on this year.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

FEEMC said:


> I was thinking of buying some old school zapco amps but there really pricy. Im installing prv audio 6.5 door woofers, mclaren audio tweeters and going active with a cadence zrs c9 amp.
> 
> I as thinking of doing the whole bed with subs but ill be getting a z rack later on this year.


Check out some old school Earthquake amps. They still have that Cali vibe and are a little easier on the wallet...


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Found a zapco s80 is that rebuildable? I heard earthquake amps were good back then.


----------

